# Were did my thread go?



## EDDIE12 (Jun 1, 2008)

I had a thread warning people about a member doing a bad job on my car but it has disappeared, Why was it removed?


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

bad job?


----------



## EDDIE12 (Jun 1, 2008)

................


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

I deleted your thread and the reason is next to it.

sorry Eddie but whilst I understand your greivance, DW isnt the place to air it.you're better speaking to the offending member or as has been suggested, not have paid him. This person isnt a DW supporter so we cant be having him banded about on here as a pro. I suggest you contact the member and sort it directly or take it as a lesson and book a pro from our supporter section, that way you'll have dozens of recomendations and can check their work in thhe studio.


----------

